# Henry's badge



## Tclem (Aug 27, 2015)

@SENC new badge

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2015)

please tell me you bought that for him.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Aug 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> please tell me you bought that for him.....


I may have one made

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

It should say 

TO CORRECT & STEP ON LAST NERVE

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## kweinert (Aug 27, 2015)

No need to make, just order :)

http://jlbenet.com/grammar-police-badge/

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 27, 2015)

Badges, I don't need no stinkin badges!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Someone has to post it . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> Badges, I don't need no stinkin badges!



And speaking of grammar police I am the quote po-leese. Your misquote should read: _I don't have to show you any stinkin' batches!_ (spelled phonetically by intent). 

Maybe I should start calling out all you mis-quoters. @Mike1950 's signature line was never spoken by Einstein but hey Einstein has more quotes attributed to him that he never said, than anyone. But you Henry, misquoting a simple line from a classic movie - you have no excuse Mr. Grammar Nazi. 






(A spoof from one of my favorite movies)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Aug 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> @Mike1950 's signature line was never spoken by Einstein but hey Einstein has more quotes attributed to him that he never said, than anyone. But you Henry, misquoting a simple line from a classic movie - you have no excuse Mr. Grammar Nazi.


So poorly written I don't even know where to start. @duncsuss, I may need your help with this grammaruffian.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 27, 2015)

I believe Henry, @SENC, may be correct (in Blazing Saddles speak)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> So poorly written I don't even know where to start. @duncsuss, I may need your help with this grammaruffian.



Rongo buko its purfict dna yew now it's.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 27, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> I believe Henry, @SENC, may be correct (in Blazing Saddles speak)


My friend Tom is appropriately named.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> I believe Henry, @SENC, may be correct (in Blazing Saddles speak)



Ah yes but everyone is correct when they bastardise the original. I prolly mispelled a non word there . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 27, 2015)

Bastardize

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> Bastardize



So it IS a word and I merely mispelled it. You are only half a Nazi you should resign.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> Bastardize


I think not ... "bastardize" is the bastardised spelling of the English word "bastardise" ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I think not ... "bastardize" is the bastardised spelling of the English word "bastardise" ...





Sorry King Henry but I will always back an Englishman when it comes to the "English" language.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Sorry King Henry but I will always back an Englishman when it comes to the "English" language.



Careful, Kevin -- if word gets back to Dublin that one of the leprechauns is taking the side of an Englishman they might strip you of your green bowler hat privileges.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2015)

You see Henry I am correct even when I think I'm incorrect.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You see Henry I am correct even when I think I'm incorrect



If ever I used that line, my mother would add "... and _vice versa_"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> If ever I used that line, my mother would add "... and _vice versa_"









I can't win.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I can't win.


You're not alone, Kevin -- none of us can win. The professor who was tasked with teaching us the Laws of Thermodynamics gave us an unconventional summary of how the universe works:

(1) You can't win
(2) You can't even break even
(3) You can't stop playing the game

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> You're not alone, Kevin -- none of us can win. The professor who was tasked with teaching us the Laws of Thermodynamics gave us an unconventional summary of how the universe works:
> 
> (1) You can't win
> (2) You can't even break even
> (3) You can't stop playing the game



I would love to spend an evening sitting in lawn chairs and sipping wine, listening to you opine and contemplating the universe lol. I'm gonna use that unconventional summary of how the universe works in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

